# What is th enearest thing to Eutectic 680 welding rods



## woodfarmer (27 Aug 2014)

Today whilst making a trailer to collect a bike next week I incorporated a odd shaped thing with holes in the right places, It was some odd kind of alloy, not as heavy as steel, didn't spark much when angle ground, But it would not weld with either standard mild steel rod or nickel rod. Only my diminishing store of Eutectic 680's would stick. I will need to replenish them but not sure what to buy. need 3.2mm size, down to a last few 2.5's
Whats a modern equivalent of the 680's


----------



## spinks (27 Aug 2014)

If I am not mistaken thats a high chrome rod for use on dissimilar metals....something similar would be a 312 dissimilar rod from boc....I could of course be totally wrong and it may be a rod for cast steel/iron in which case any cast rod would do...if it is for cast then get your wallet out as they are sodding expensive rods!! If I were you I would pop to your nearest BOC outlet (other welding suppliers are available) and ask their definate advice.


----------



## Hitch (28 Aug 2014)

Just having a quick look, seems they are chrome nickel rods , so as Spinks says, the same as a 312 stainless rod, probably about £100 for a full sized box.... so a fair bit cheaper than 'cast' rods 

Far from the best rod for welding all materials, but great for dissimilar joints, plant bucket repairs, and most other jobs that seem almost impossible before you start them.


----------



## Flatlander (29 Aug 2014)

Eutectic 680's are a 29/9 rod, so most companies have an equivalent. My own personal preference is ESAB's OK 68.81 or 68.82.


----------



## woodfarmer (6 Sep 2014)

Thanks guys, sorry for the delay, but my phone line has been down for nine days


----------

